# Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar

Wie immer mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen bei uns.
Quelle:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/

*Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> *Was jetzt zu tun ist​*
> *Die Präsidien der beiden Hobbyfischerverbände DAV und VDSF versuchen im zweiten Anlauf, die gescheiterte Fusion im Februar mit einer Abstimmungswiederholung zu reanimieren. Währenddessen spaltet sich der VDSF in drei Lager und droht auseinanderzubrechen.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mathei (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

wie ende letzten jahres steht geschrieben. mv ist ausgetreten.
sorry aber ich finde immer nur die ankündigung, das sie austreten wollen.
also, wo steht es geschrieben ?????????
lav- seite jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## rxstx rxt (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> wie ende letzten jahres steht geschrieben. mv ist ausgetreten.
> sorry aber ich finde immer nur die ankündigung, das sie austreten wollen.
> also, wo steht es geschrieben ?????????
> lav- seite jedenfalls nicht.


 

In der Verbandszeitung steht es jedenfalls.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Offene Kommuniklation über alle Kanäle ist von den Verbandlen aber auch noch nie wirklich angestrebt worden, da muss man froh sein, überhaupt was mitzukriegen bevors zu spät ist..........

Auch die Dokumente, die jetzt erneut ausgelegt werden mussten, werden ja selbst den LV nur auf deren Verlangen hin zugeschickt.....

Rechtlich einwandfrei, keine Frage............

Kommunikativ ne Katastrophe, auch keine Frage..............

Wers nicht mal schafft die eigene Leute zu informieren und was für die zu tun, wieso soll so jemand Geld der Angler erhalten, um diese zu repräsentieren und die Öffentlichkeit über deren positives Tun zu informieren?

Denkt mal drüber nach..............


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> wie ende letzten jahres steht geschrieben. mv ist ausgetreten.
> sorry aber ich finde immer nur die ankündigung, das sie austreten wollen.
> also, wo steht es geschrieben ?????????
> lav- seite jedenfalls nicht.




Doch:m
http://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php


----------



## mathei (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch:m
> http://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php



na das habe ich doch auch gelesen.
lies es dir noch mal durch. dann weist du was ich meine. |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Zitat von da:
"Prof. Dr. Karl-Heinz Brillowski, gab nach dem Scheitern der  Verschmelzung in Berlin bekannt, dass der Landesanglerverband  Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V. noch bis zum 31.12.2012 mit Wirksamkeit zum  31.12.2013 seine Mitgliedschaft im VDSF kündigt."

Das ist also schon passiert, sonst stünde es doch nicht auf der LAV Seite....
Die werden sicher nicht da reinschreiben am wievielten um wieviel Uhr sie die Kündigung abgeschickt haben.
Oder hab ich die Frage falsch verstanden?|kopfkrat


----------



## Deep Down (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Fehlt nur noch die Mitteilung, dass der LSFV Niedersachsen zum 31.12.2013 die Mitgliedschaft aufgekündigt hat!


----------



## mathei (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zitat von da:
> "Prof. Dr. Karl-Heinz Brillowski, gab nach dem Scheitern der  Verschmelzung in Berlin bekannt, dass der Landesanglerverband  Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V. noch bis zum 31.12.2012 mit Wirksamkeit zum  31.12.2013 seine Mitgliedschaft im VDSF kündigt."
> 
> Das ist also schon passiert, sonst stünde es doch nicht auf der LAV Seite....
> ...


nein hast du nicht falsch verstanden.
es ist aber nur eine äusserung, direkt nach dem scheitern.
seitdem ist die mitteilungsseite tot.
also ich weiss es nicht ob sie gekündigt haben.
da sind wir wieder bei den hinterzimmern.
nachfragen können wir dann ab nächste woche. ( da ist der weihnachtsurlaub ) vorbei.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Na dann ruf mal an und sag Bescheid.#6

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das was da geschrieben steht auch so eingetreten ist.|kopfkrat


----------



## Brotfisch (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Die Quellensuche hat ja ihre Berechtigung. Ich möchte aber trotzdem einmal das Augenmerk auf die Bedeutung der Austritte/ Kündigungserklärungen legen.
Es zeugt nicht gerade von einem Grundvertrauen in die Institutionen und Prozesse eines Verbandes, wenn man den Austritt erklärt oder damit droht, weil man in demokratischen Abstimmungen nicht mit seinem Anliegen durchgedrungen ist. Das ist allerdings auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn die JHV seit Jahren als Organ betrachtet wird, dass "noch nie in der Geschichte" anders abgestimmt hat, als das Präsidium es wünscht. Die "Störung" ist also beidseitig: bei einem Präsidium, das demokratischen Entscheidungen zu wenig Respekt gegenüber erbringt und bei den Gremien, die es über viele Jahre nicht zustande bringen, ihre demokratischen Beteiligungsrechte einzufordern. Und dazu gehört vor allem auch das Recht auf umfassende Information. Sowie der Anspruch darauf, dass Abstimmungs- und Wahlergebnisse vom Präsidium respektiert und umgesetzt werden.
Dass das nicht nur in Randfragen nicht geschieht, ist allerdings eine Austrittsrechtfertigung!
Die niedersächsische Haltung jedoch unterscheidet sich wesentlich von der der Initiativverbände. Der Austritt wird inhaltlich begründet mit den drohenden Beitragserhöhungen, die allemal ein "Sonderkündigungsrecht" hergäben.


----------



## mathei (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

na und wenn ich bei den terminen reinschaue, ist die landesdeligiertenkonferenz im juni.
http://www.lav-mv.de/termine.php
wer stimmt eigentlich bei der fusion ab ? ich dachte das sind die deligierten.


----------



## Brotfisch (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Natürlich sind es die Delegierten in der Jahreshauptversammlung, dem obersten Organ der Gründerverbände. Und diese müssen sich deswegen auch irgendwie zur Fusion verhalten. Das setzt Willensbildung voraus, wie immer in einer demokratischen Organisation von unten nach oben.
Genau deswegen ist hier und andernorts immer wieder darauf hingewiesen worden, dass es für eine erfolgreiche Fusion darauf ankommt, die Basis von den Vorteilen einer Fusion zu überzeugen. Das setzt Information und Argumentation voraus. Beides hat gefehlt, weswegen sich eine ausreichende Anzahl von Delegierten gefunden hat, nämlich mehr als 25%, die von der Fusion so wie sie vorliegt, nicht überzeugt gewesen sind. Zur Überzeugungsarbeit hätte aber auch gehört, die Fusion handwerklich solide vorzubereiten, insbesondere natürlich auch die Finanzen in Ordnung zu bringen. 
Mit beiden Aufgaben waren die Verbandspräsidien offenkundig stark überfordert. Vielleicht haben sie angenommen, dass die Delegierten nur _im Grundsatz _über die Fusion abstimmen. Eine solche Annahme wäre jedoch fatal. Denn es sind vor allem auch die "Details", die nachher den Angler und sein Portemonnaie betreffen und die deswegen erfahrungsgemäß erhebliche Widerstände hervorrufen.
Dass die Verbandspräsidien die Aufgabe vollkommen unterschätzt und jedwedes politische Gespür vermissen ließen und auch weiterhin nicht aufbringen, zeigt eindeutig, wie weit die Denkwelt der Präsidialen sich mittlerweile von der Basis und von den Delegierten entfernt hat. Wollen die Delegierten angesichts der eigenen Mitgliedschaften nicht noch schaden nehmen, sollten sie alsbald Maßnahmen einleiten, die den Abstand zwischen Spitze und Basis deutlich verringern und endlich wieder ein konstruktives Miteinander der Engagierten ermöglichen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ich glaube inzwischen, die Probleme liegen viel tiefer und sind auch wesentlich zerstreuter.

Nimmt man stellvertretend meine Diskussion mit Robert Vollborn im SH-Forum, wird doch überdeutlich klar, dass eine Einheit gar nicht angestrebt wird. Man möchte zwar einen einheitlichen Bundesverband, aber auf Ländereben weiter fuhrwerken können wie man will. Das ist die klare Aussage des Robert Vollborn.

Und diese Denke wird in vielen Landesverbänden herrschen.

Das gibt Zeugnis darüber ab, mit welchem Engagement diese Fusion auch von den meisten Landesverbänden verfolgt und aufgenommen wird.

Worthülsen wie "Europa" und "Bund" ersetzen das tatsächlich notwendige, was aber kaum gewollt ist. 

Man "will" einen einheitlichen Bundesverband, weil...weil....weil das eben so sein sollte. 

Man hat sich in garndioser Inkompetenz darin verschlissen, über das "wie" zu streiten, ohne auch nur mehr als einen Augenblick über das "warum" nachzudenken.

Und dann ist es mehr als fahrlässig von den Landesverbänden, einen Luftballon  namens Bundesverband mit den Geldern der Mitglieder zu finanzieren. 

Mit dieser Landesverbandsdenke brauchet man keinen Bundesverband, weder einen gemeinsamen, noch zwei separate, sondern kann das Geld besser zum Wohle der Mitglieder anlegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Und dann ist es mehr als fahrlässig von den Landesverbänden, einen Luftballon namens Bundesverband mit den Geldern der Mitglieder zu finanzieren.


Das Schlimme ist dabei ja, dass das nicht die ordentlichen Mitglieder (Vereine in LV, LV in BV) wirklich selber finanzieren müssen..


Das ist leider nur ein durchgehender Posten wie die Mehrwertsteuer in der Wirtschaft - und abgezockt ist am Ende der Angler bei den Vereinen. 

Wie der Kunde in der Wirtschaft bei der MwSt, die auch der normale Bürger am Ende alleine tragen muss..


Nur weil er angeln will, wird der Angler dazu vielerorts in Vereine gepresst  und muss darüber auch die Verbände finanzieren - ob er will oder nicht......

Und auch ohne eine nachvollziehbare Leistung im Sinne vernünftiger und anglerfreundlicher Öffentlichkeits- oder Lobbyarbeit von den LV oder BV für das abgepresste Geld zu bekommen. 

Sicher wären viele Angler auch bereit, Verbände zu finanzieren, wenn sie sehen würden, dass tatsächlich öffentlich und offensiv etwas FÜR Angler geleistet wird und es nicht wie heute es für viele Angler den Anschein hat, als ob die Verbände nur Selbstbefriedigungsveranstaltungen für Funktionäre wären....

*Es genügt daher klar nicht, "nur" die Finanzen in Ordnung zu bringen - die sollen den Anglern doch zuerstmal genau erklären, wie die Kohle der Angler für was genau eingesetzt werden soll, um welches genau definierte Ziel dann auch zu erreichen..*


Solange da immer nur weitergemauschelt wird, Infos zurückgehalten oder nicht oder falsch weitergegeben, nur dass "die da oben" schön ohne Störung durch Angler weitermauscheln können, das ist für JEDEN Verband zu wenig.........


----------



## Fischdieb (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ich kann der Sache auch nicht ganz folgen, der Tread z.B. zur Finanzlage der Verbände (insbesondere DAV) wurde ja dann irgendwie so halb abgebrochem, da Aussagen nicht eindeutig waren. Jetzt probagiert Brotfisch das der DAV weit über seinen Verhältnisse lebt etc. bzw massive finanzielle Probleme hat.

Gibt es inzwischen neue Erkenntnisse? 

So wie ich mitbekommen habe gab es ja da noch Klärungsbedarf.
Hat Brotfisch jetzt die angekündigte Zuarbeit vom Steuerbüro bekommen?
Woraus werden diese massiven Probleme aktuell abgeleitet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Worthülsen wie "Europa" und "Bund" ersetzen das tatsächlich notwendige, was aber kaum gewollt ist.
> 
> Man "will" einen einheitlichen Bundesverband, weil...weil....weil das eben so sein sollte.
> 
> Man hat sich in garndioser Inkompetenz darin verschlissen, über das "wie" zu streiten, ohne auch nur mehr als einen Augenblick über das "warum" nachzudenken.



Auch das stimmt so leider - dazu noch die persönlichen Animositäten einiger Funktionäre und landsmannschaftliche Unterschiede in der Betrachtung des Angelns und der Angler (was man schon am verkopften Begriff "Angelfischer" sieht), das machts alles nicht einfacher...

Stellt aber dennoch die Frage, warum in aller Welt Angler das eigentlich bezahlen sollten, wenn diese alten Betonköpfe in ihren verkrusteten Strukturen nicht in die Gänge kommen???

Und das einzige, was denen dann einfällt ist, solange abstimmen zu lassen, bis denen "da oben" endlich das Ergebnis passt......

Bei einem solchen Vorgehen wird ein solcher Dachverband dann bei der kleinsten Verwerfung oder Unstimmigkeit auch logischerweisde sofort wieder auseinanderbrechen....

Macht ja aber nix - die Angler zahlens ja bereitwillig.....


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich glaube inzwischen, die Probleme liegen viel tiefer und sind auch wesentlich zerstreuter.
> 
> Nimmt man stellvertretend meine Diskussion mit Robert Vollborn im SH-Forum, wird doch überdeutlich klar, dass eine Einheit gar nicht angestrebt wird. Man möchte zwar einen einheitlichen Bundesverband, aber auf Ländereben weiter fuhrwerken können wie man will. Das ist die klare Aussage des Robert Vollborn.
> 
> ...


 
Was das "Weiter so" auf LV-Ebene betrifft, so kannst Du Recht haben. Es ist ein übrigens auch in Ostdeutschland weit verbreiteter Glaube, dass sich auf Landesebene nichts ändern wird nach einer Bundesfusion. Derartiges ist den Menschen durch die Kampagne "Euch betrifft doch die Fusion gar nicht - Es ändert sich nichts" auch gezielt eingeredet worden. Wer daran glaubt, ist jedoch naiv. Sollen zwei konkurrierende Landesverbände nebeneinander weitermachen können, wenn es den DAFV gibt? Wie werden die Stimmen verteilt im Verbandsausschuss und in der JHV? Gibt es Minderheitenschutz? Welchen Sinn hätte eine solche territoriale Konkurrenz? Gäbe es einen Wettbewerb um die niedrigsten Beiträge oder um die besten Angelgewässer? Die Gegner des Angelns und diejenigen, die an Anglern am meisten verdienen, würden sich darüber freuen.

Ich denke, dass nicht einmal das Thema Fusion auf Bundesebene zu Ende gedacht wurde. Über die Folgerungen und Auswirkungen einer Fusion auf die Länder und Regionen ist erst recht zu wenig nachgedacht worden. Dass passiert in einem Prozess, in dem alles von oben vorgegeben, Informationen verheimlicht und die Diskussion der Basis - wie auch gerade aktuell - "aus Zeitnot" unterbunden wird, fast zwangsläufig.

Beachtlich nur, dass niemand daraus zu lernen scheint.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es ist ein übrigens auch in Ostdeutschland weit verbreiteter Glaube, dass sich auf Landesebene nichts ändern wird nach einer Bundesfusion.



Es wird sich nichts zum positiven ändern. Weder mit einem zusammengeschusterten Bundesverband, noch ohne einen solchen.

Eine positive Veränderung kann nur erreicht werden mit einem starken Bundesverband, dessen Zielen sich alle Landesverbände anschließen und unterordnen.

Die unerträgliche Arroganz mancher Landesverbände zu glauben, sie seien die alleinigen Herren im jeweiligen Bundesland und könnten ganz alleine die Geschicke der Angler lenken, ja wären vollkommen unabhängig vom Geschehen in anderen Bundesländern, wird in der Zukunft wie in der Vergangenheit, scheibchenweise widerlegt werden. 

Ganz besonders fatal ist das, weil durch einen wirklichen Zusammenschluß mit gemeinsamen, verbindlichen Zielen, kein einziger Angler, Verein, Fischereirschtinhaber und letztlich auch Verband, einen tatsächlichen Nachteil hätten.


----------



## Fischdieb (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Brotfisch, antwortest Du mir noch?


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Brotfisch, antwortest Du mir noch?


 

Hallo Fischdieb,

keine neuen Zahlen als diejenigen, die veröffentlicht wurden. Und das Büro arbeitet auch mir nicht zu. 
Beide Verbände haben ihre Rücklagen in den vergangenen Jahren dramatisch reduziert. Ohne Änderungen im Haushalt ist für beide 2013 nicht finanzierbar. Soviel lässt sich sagen. 
Sicher kann man eine Rücklagenreduzierung vornehmen - teilweise muss man dieses sogar, um die eigene Gemeinnützigkeit nicht zu verlieren. Aber diese Problematik bestand jedenfalls beim VDSF nicht. Vielmehr wurden die Rücklagen, das "Ersparte" über mindestens fünf Jahre hinweg in erheblichem Umfange zur Deckung der jährlichen Ausgaben herangezogen, weil diese die jährlichen Einnahmen bei Weitem überstiegen. Nicht unzulässig, bedeutet aber, dass ich irgendwann einen Ausgabenstopp machen muss und/ oder die Einnahmen (d.i. Beiträge) drastisch erhöhen muss, weil es keine Rücklage mehr gibt. Da man Beiträge aus politischen Gründen nicht beliebig anheben kann, hätte die Rücklagenfinanzierung im Laufe der Jahre mit einer Korrektur des Ausgabeverhaltens flankiert werden müssen. (Rücklagenfinanzierung als einziges Deckungsmittel ist kein Dauerinstrument!) Das gilt erst Recht im Hinblick auf das Fusionsvorhaben. Das aber ist sträflicherweise nicht geschehen. Man hat einfach weiter so gemacht und die Ausgaben weiter auf höchstem Niveau gefahren. Jetzt, am Ende des Sparkontos, ist man zu drastischen Kürzungen im Bereich der satzungsmäßigen Aktivitäten gezwungen (z.B. völliger Stopp der Messebeteiligung Grüne Woche).
Eine Finanzneustrukturierung sollte so rechtzeitig vorgenommen werden, dass ein Blind- oder Kaputtsparen vermieden werden kann, sondern stattdessen Transparenz und Steuerbarkeit hergestellt wird. Das hätte man im Hinblick auf die seit 2008 angestrebte Fusion bereits vor Jahren von beiden Verbänden erwarten dürfen. Was ist das für ein armseliges Schauspiel, mit desolaten Finanzen in einen neuen Dachverband zu gehen? Es gehört doch wohl zum kleinen Funktionärs-Einmaleins, derartige Grob-Versäumnisse zu vermeiden.
Es wäre allerdings Spekulation, wenn man unterstellte, dass man auf eine Finanzierung durch die Fusion gehofft hat. Dadurch hätte es zwar mehr Beitragseinnahmen gegeben. Aber es stand ja schon sehr früh fest, dass man im Bereich der Geschäftsstellen- und Personalkosten auf der Höhe der Summe beider Verbände für die Dauer von mindestens acht Jahren bleiben wollte, wodurch die Leistungsfähigkeit des künftigen Fusionsverbandes zwar nicht erhöht würde, die dadurch entstehenden Kosten aber nicht durch die Beitragsmehreinnahmen hätten gedeckt werden können. Das gilt um so mehr, als der DAV kurz vor der geplanten Fusion seine Beiträge gesenkt hatte.


----------



## Fischdieb (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ist mir neu, dass der DAV kurz vor der Fusion den Beitrag gesenkt hat. Woher hast du das? Und ich glaube auch, dass die Aussage, dass der DAV Schulden gemacht hat oder von. Eingemachten gelebt hat, nach der Diskussion hier nicht mehr haltbar ist. Der Treadt dazu ist ja dann auch dank des Users ahnungsloser irgendwie offen geblieben. Thomas wollte noch mal einige Behauptungen überprüfen,  das steht aber noch aus. Die Analyse des Haushaltsplanes des DAV war ja etwa offen..........


----------



## Dunraven (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch die Mitteilung, dass der LSFV Niedersachsen zum 31.12.2013 die Mitgliedschaft aufgekündigt hat!



???
Das verstehe ich nicht. 
Niedersachsen hat schon am 11.12 veröffentlicht das sie beschlossen haben auszutreten. Die Info Mail an die Vorsitzenden der Mitgliedsvereine wurde veröffentlicht. Auch wurde per EDIT eingefügt dass das Einschreiben mit der Kündigung zum 31.12.13 am 12.12 entgegengenommen wurde.
Sie haben auch gleich angekündigt das die Kündigung gegenüber dem VDSF gültig ist, intern aber noch schwebend, da nur die Mitgliederversammlung diese Kündigung beschließen kann. Der Vorstand hat sie, wegen der Kündigungsfrist, schon mal dem VDSF gegenüber ausgesprochen, aber wenn die Mitgliederversammlung von Niedersachsen dann sagt wir wollen das nicht, dann wird sie widerrufen. Sagt die wir wollen das (was der Fall sein wird, wenn man bedenkt welche Beitragserhöhungen erwartet werden um überhaupt die bisherigen "Leistungen" des VDSF erhalten zu können, die aber ja auch so gut wie nichts sinnvolles für den Landesverband und seine Mitglieder beinhalten. Von daher wird kaum einer gegen die Kündigung stimmen um noch mehr Geld für so gut wie nichts zu zahlen. So hat Niedersachsen halt die Kosten für eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung, und das noch kurz vor Weihnachten, gespart, während SH halt den anderen Weg gewählt hat.




			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schlimme ist dabei ja, dass das nicht die ordentlichen Mitglieder  (Vereine in LV, LV in BV) wirklich selber finanzieren müssen..
> 
> 
> Das ist leider nur ein durchgehender Posten wie die Mehrwertsteuer in  der Wirtschaft - und abgezockt ist am Ende der Angler bei den Vereinen.



Noch schlimmer, am Ende zahlt der Angler 4-5, oder noch öfter, für nichts. Denn er hat davon ja gar nichts, da er kein Mitglied ist, aber er darf die Beitrag für den Bundesverband für jede seiner 4-5, oder mehr, Vereinsmitgliedschaften zahlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Noch schlimmer, am Ende zahlt der Angler 4-5, oder noch öfter, für nichts. Denn er hat davon ja gar nichts, da er kein Mitglied ist, aber er darf die Beitrag für den Bundesverband für jede seiner 4-5, oder mehr, Vereinsmitgliedschaften zahlen.


Ja, stimmt.
Das kommt bei Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften noch dazu..


----------



## Brotfisch (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ist mir neu, dass der DAV kurz vor der Fusion den Beitrag gesenkt hat. Woher hast du das? Und ich glaube auch, dass die Aussage, dass der DAV Schulden gemacht hat oder von. Eingemachten gelebt hat, nach der Diskussion hier nicht mehr haltbar ist. Der Treadt dazu ist ja dann auch dank des Users ahnungsloser irgendwie offen geblieben. Thomas wollte noch mal einige Behauptungen überprüfen, das steht aber noch aus. Die Analyse des Haushaltsplanes des DAV war ja etwa offen..........


 
Die geplante Beitragssenkung ergibt sich u.a. aus dem Bericht des Wirtschaftsprüfers des VDSF.

Kommen wir aber doch auf den Kern zurück: Die finanzielle Lage der beiden Verbände ist jedenfalls alles andere als rosig. Das zeigen die durch den LV Niedersachsen im Internet veröffentlichten Dokumente. Und das hat ja auch Niedersachsen zum Anlass genommen, seine Kritik daran anzubringen. Wenn ich mir die Dokumente ansehe, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass diese Kritik nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist. Und sie hat auch Relevanz für die Fusion.


----------



## Dunraven (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Also wurde es in dem Kommentar falsch ausgedrückt. Der Beitrag wurde nicht kurz vor der Fusion gesenkt, sondern nach dem Beitritt zum VDSF wird das (dann ehemalige) DAV Mitglied halt statt 3,10 Euro pro Angler auch nur noch 2 Euro zahlen. Halt den VDSF/DAFV Beitrag. 

Im Kommentar klingt es aber fälschlicherweise so als hätte der DAV den Beitrag schon vor dem 17.11.12 einmal gesenkt.


----------



## mathei (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Neuer Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na dann ruf mal an und sag Bescheid.#6
> 
> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das was da geschrieben steht auch so eingetreten ist.|kopfkrat


 
habe nachgehakt. die kündigung ist geschrieben worden und wenn die fusion zustande kommt, wird sie zurückgezogen.


----------

